

Have an idea for an IPhone Game, Looking for other developers - dottertrotter

If anyone has some experience in IPhone development and has some spare time, I have an idea for a game that takes advantage of the IPhone's unique user controls and should be fairly simple to build.<p>I am a developer, but have no experience in the apple world so I am looking to work to with someone on my first app.<p>For the game I can provide the idea, the art, and programming.<p>If you are interested, my email address is bradleyt.marsh at gmail.<p>I will of course provide a much more complete outline of the game to those that are interested.
======
bozone888
Well we do have engineering resources on iphone, and have been doing iphone
app dev for quite some time. Here's what we've done and issues we're having:
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466840>).

Check out our site for more info: www.BokanTech.com/iphone/

